# Has anyone tried Essential Depot's FO's ?



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2012)

Just wondering what you thought if you had. 
They are having this sale - http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... Categories
But the prices seem "decent" enough on this sale, but was just wondering what anyone thought of thier stuff? 
I've only ever used thier lye -...


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumping because I'm interested too. I took the plunge and ordered several because I was getting lye anyhow but I haven't soaped anything yet. It seems like not too many people use them- wondering if people have had bad experiences at all. 

I bought their French Vanilla, English Lavender, floral garden, sandalwood FO's and TEa tree and cedarwood EOs.

THe vanilla smells good and does have a touch of burnt smell, which is intriguing- not a real sweet vanilla. The lavender smells good but not like I remember lavender-I have to go retrieve some of my other lavenders from the basement to compare. Floral garden is also nice but greener than I was expecting. I can always mix it with some florals I have, but I do not smell lily of the valley and lilies much. Sandalwood smells like sandalwood to me-warm and earthy. No idea about accel or if they last. If anyone has used any of their FO's I would love to hear how they liked (or didn't) them.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll let everyone know once I get mine how these scents are. 

I will say I appreciate the customer service I got from them today. Apparently there was a mix-up on the inventory levels on 2 of the scents I picked, and instead of just back-ordering them, or cancelling the oos items off my order, they called and asked me what I wanted to do. 
I ended up just getting different scents than I ordered in the first place but was glad for the call. 
Also, I'm a sucker for accents, and Derek's was lovely.


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2012)

I soaped the English Lav yesterday. It was a 90 % OO soap, so I'm not sure if there was any significant accel but it certainly didn't move it quickly like plumeria can (and others). It smells more like aftershave OOB so I wasn't too certain about it, but it smells like lavender now in the soap. WE'll see if it lasts over time, but so far so good, esp for the price.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine won't be here until Tuesday, so I'll probably not get a chance to soap them until next weekend.
I'll let you know how mine turn out...


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine came today. 
OOB the Lemon Blossom is really strong and very lemony 
Fruit Fantasia is really fruity - smells really decent. 
Citrus Mist actually smells like pledge or some sort of citrus cleaner - not impressed...
Orange Cinnamon is like a Chrstmasy clovey type of scent - very spicy - not sure how it would do in soap - IME spicy scents tend to accelerate/seize on me. 

I'm looking forward to using the Lemon Blossom and the Fruit Fantasia... Not sure what I'll do with the other 2... 

Also got a huge shipment from Natures Garden as well...


----------



## oberry52305 (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought several FO's from them during their big sale recently and I've had a few problems.  Here is what I've used and my results:

Vanilla - smells great, used in HP soap, will discolor brown, so try to use a vanillen stabilizer if you don't want this to happen or to decrease the affects.
Mango Madness - Oh my lands, I almost got soap on stick wth this!  lol...so add the FO to your oils prior to adding lye solution and move VERY quickly, it will rice, so beat the heck out of it with your stick blender, or just plop it in the mold, or just HP it.  AND, it stinks to high heavens in soap, even my husband about gagged.  I would probably use a full water amount, and have some hot water in your tea kettle ready, just in case.
Chocolate - I knew this would probably accelerate fast on me, so I added it to my oils prior to adding my lye solution, and it will move fast and begin to rice on you.  Smells like a fudge brownie.
Clean cotton - I use this for my laundry detergent using the no shred method (I found here on the forum) and it doesn't smell great in the detergent or from the bottle, but my clothes smell wonderful coming out of the dryer.  
watermelon - this smells nice, first used in cp, without any problems except my soap overheated in the mold, but I'm not sure if this was cause by the FO or my recipe.

I have contacted Essential Depot regarding the problems I have had with the mango and chocolate (seems I've had soap gremlins set up residence in my kitchen this past week, boo!) and their customer service has been REALLY, REALLY slowwwwwwww.  I get their lye and palm oil and am very happy with them.  But I think I won't do their FO's anymore.  I still have coconut, lily of the valley, pear fantasy, and sun & sand to test.

Hope you've had better results than me


----------

